# Celiac Disease



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anyone else here have Celiac Disease or a wheat/gluten allergy?

I was diagnosed with Celiac Disease in August of 2010. It was really difficult at first and I ended up eating nothing but rice and veggies for several weeks (lost 20 pounds, despite being pregnant at the time). Now it's like second nature figuring out what I can and can't eat. 

I wish I hadn't figured it out... maybe I should go back on the rice & veggie diet so I lose 20 lbs again.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I have neither but we eat gluten free a lot since my favorite crockpot recipe website eats gluten free because of her child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes. My son was officially diagnosed about 6 years ago, and shortly after I found out I was intolerant.
We are a gluten free household and there have been some really good discussions on here within the last year.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

DancingArabian said:


> I have neither but we eat gluten free a lot since my favorite crockpot recipe website eats gluten free because of her child.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Link please!



Lockwood said:


> Yes. My son was officially diagnosed about 6 years ago, and shortly after I found out I was intolerant.
> We are a gluten free household and there have been some really good discussions on here within the last year.


I will have to do a search for them, thanks!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm not, but my friend's daughter has Celiac disease. If you're ever looking for cookie recipes, look for German recipes. They often use ground nuts (especially almonds) and NO flour of any kind.


----------



## merle (Oct 4, 2011)

Not for an allergy reason, but we are a grain-free household. I've been Paleo/Primal for about two years. What Is The Paleo Diet?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm at least gluten intolerant - I've been having issues for quite some time, got desperate and started eating gluten free. Voila, issues disappeared and a lot of other great things started happening (lost all of the bloating that was apparently going on and I had no idea - all my "problem" areas suddenly cleared up! And I suddenly had SO much more energy, etc. Like a miracle.) so I'm sticking with it.
Probably one day, I'll actually get tested but since the results of eating GF have been so good and since, after being GF for 3 weeks, eating any gluten at all causes major issues...I'll just stick with what I'm doing. haha

Anyhoo, GF for 3 weeks, yay! :lol:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have both faulty genes, so I *will* have it at some point in my life but for now, I do not. My Dr runs tests yearly to see if I have come up positive.

Several members of family turned up positive so since I have a chronic illness with the same symptoms, my Dr wanted me to have the genetic testing done.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Delfina said:


> I have both faulty genes, so I *will* have it at some point in my life but for now, I do not. My Dr runs tests yearly to see if I have come up positive.
> 
> Several members of family turned up positive so since I have a chronic illness with the same symptoms, my Dr wanted me to have the genetic testing done.


How are you tested for it, if you don't mind saying?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

There's a simple blood test that can be done. If that comes back negative (as it only tests to see if you have an active form of the disease) you can opt for genetic testing which is something like 10 tubes of blood? It's a lot, due to other issues I have, I am usually a bit anemic so when the lab managed to contaminate the lot of blood I gave, I had to wait a few weeks before the Dr okayed them re-taking the blood.

If you have the either of the faulty genes you technically *have* Celiac Disease but in an in-active state, you are fine eating gluten.

As another Chronic Illness I have (Ulcerative Colitis) has the same symptoms and I have a yearly colonoscopy, my Dr chooses to do an Upper Endoscopy at the same time to check for damage which would be done by Celiac Disease. Because I already have somewhat precarious health, it is vitally important that an active form of the Celiac Diseas be caught very quickly, which is the reason for the upper endoscopy. Other family members who do not have UC just have the blood test done. The only caveat is that you must be eating Gluten up until the test or the blood test will give off false results.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

A friend of mine was telling me about this test some lab does (I think it was EndoLabs...maybe? something like that) where "all" you do is send in a stool sample -you don't even have to be eating gluten at the time- and they'll test your intestinal cells in the sample to see what said cells can and cannot digest (apparently they can do it for alll kinds of other foods too).

Apparently she IS gluten intolerant but the blood test said that she didn't have anything. She had the stool test done and came back positive for gluten intolerance... The way she put it was that the blood test could detect a more severe reaction but something lower level (like she has) would be missed entirely.

I don't understand it at all but that's my random addition to this discussion. :lol:


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

A lot of doctors prefer to do a biopsy to check for celiac... but some will do genetic testing and also test for the antibiodies that would indicate that you are currently gluten intolerant (as opposed to just being a "carrier" for celiac disease without currently experiencing symptoms).

Either way, diagnosis isn't 100% and many docs recommend a gluten free diet and, if you respond well, they can be more certain of the diagnosis.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yay glad I found this.

The only way to be officially diagnosed with celiacs is to have a biopsy of the small intestine after a minimum of one month of a gluten diet.

In January I will be going in to have a biopsy done. Since actual celiacs is only by heredity if you are diagnosed your family is guaranteed to carry the genes and possibly have it as well. 

Now I'm wondering how many of you have linked GMO foods to the rise in gluten intolerance? It is the reason my horse will not get grain. I am very picky about her feeds as well as my dogs feeds. My animals will never get any kind of grain products or anything that contains any type of gluten.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I also have ulcerative colitis and that can be triggered by eating wheat products in any amount so I tend to avoid doing that. I particularly find that some breads and especially doughnuts will bring on an attack more than others and when it starts it can either last a few days or go on for weeks and need steroids and a starvation diet to settle it back down
*Poppy *There is no evidence to support that GMO crops are related to it at all. In fact they might be safer for people who are sensitive to spray residues. Its unlikely anyway that the grain you would feed to a horse is from a GMO crop as there are still no commercially grown GMO oats, wheat or barley - the main constituents of grain feed
However GMO sugar beet as been given the go ahead and most of the new age complete horse feeds are sugar beet based.
I personally would not worry.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just about every single crop in the united states is genetically modified. That is how we produce the yield that we do, with the exception of droughts of course. 

I will look up the link later when I have time for the correlation of gmo foods linked to the increase in gluten intolerance. They have modified the genetic makeup of wheat therefore altering the gluten makeup.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

poppy1356 said:


> The only way to be officially diagnosed with celiacs is to have a biopsy of the small intestine after a minimum of one month of a gluten diet.


Nope

The genetic testing that shows if you have one of the two genes is an official diagnosis EVEN if you are not in an active form of the disease. A biopsy isn't always accurate as you can pass the biopsy (I have now multiple times) but still have the faulty genes which cause the illness. 

This means that if for some reason you lose your Medical Insurance, Celiac disease will be considered a pre-existing condition. For this reason alone, a lot of Dr's do not recommend genetic testing in non-symptomatic people.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh well, the IRS will not allow health expenses for deductions for celiacs without a biopsy proving diagnosis. 

My brother's blood tests came back normal but the biopsy showed celiacs. The genetic testing just shows that you are predisposed to the disease and carry the genes.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Just about every single crop in the united states is genetically modified. That is how we produce the yield that we do, with the exception of droughts of course.
> 
> I will look up the link later when I have time for the correlation of gmo foods linked to the increase in gluten intolerance. They have modified the genetic makeup of wheat therefore altering the gluten makeup.


 Are you confusing plant breeding which is about the plant essentially being the same thing but 'better' - the difference between the wild oats that have little food value and seen as weeds and the nutritious oats we are used too? This has been happening for hundreds of years and I think the only exception is Corn (maize) and there doesn't appear to be any 'wild' ancestor to this plant
GMO is not the same thing and is more about making plants resistant to disease etc by introducing another species into them
GMO plants currently grown in The US are Rape, Corn, soybean and cotton
Rice and potatos are grown or are going to be grown in other countries
Monsanto abandoned its plans to begin trials on GMO wheat in the US in 2004
Different flours have different levels of gluten depending on that they
are to be used for and they are packaged as such


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok I'm at work and unfortunately I didn't print out all the studies I have read but below is about the diagnosis of celiacs.

A person seeking diagnosis *MUST* be following a daily diet that contains gluten for at least 4 weeks in order for test results to be accurate. Specific antibody blood tests are the initial step in screening for CD. Patients should always consult with a physician to ensure proper diagnosis.
*Recommended Blood Tests:*


*Anti-tissue transglutaminase antibody (tTG – IgA and IgG)*
commonly used whether or not symptoms are present and the most sensitive test available
*Anti-endomysial antibody (EMA-IgA)* – highly specific marker for celiac disease
*Anti-deaminated gliadin peptide (DGP – IgA and IgG)*
used when tTG or EMA is negative and in cases where patient is IgA deficient
*Total serum IgA* – used to check levels to exclude selective IgA deficiency that results in a false negative test
*Anti-gliadin antibody (AgA – IgG and IgA)* not considered sensitive or specific enough for adults, but used for children under 2 because tTG and EMA antibodies may be absent. The anti-DGP test is sensitive in this group.
A patient with _positive_ antibody tests and a patient with selective IgA deficiency are strongly advised to consult with their physician regarding a small bowel biopsy (which is performed endoscopically). *A positive small bowel biopsy is required to confirm the diagnosis and assess the degree of damage to the villi in the intestinal lining. Antibody test results can only suggest the presence of Celiac Disease but cannot confirm it.* When antibody results and biopsy are inconclusive, or when the patient is on a gluten-free diet, genetic testing of the HLA (human leukocyte antigen) DQ2/DQ8 genes may be helpful. The specific genes DQ2 and/or DQ8 are considered necessary for Celiac Disease to develop. Since one-third of the population also has these genes, the presence of DQ2 or DQ8 does not imply that the person will necessarily develop CD, rather, that they have a genetic predisposition to CD.

*Genetic testing does not diagnose Celiac Disease - its largest benefit is that the absence of DQ2 and DQ8 essentially excludes CD. *

The onset of Celiac Disease can occur at any time in a person’s life. Once a person is diagnosed, family members should be urged to get tested as well.

Celiac Disease Diagnosis


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

From the doctor's perspective, it used to require a biopsy to confirm the diagnosis of Celiac Disease. But now with the blood testing, it is not "required" to do a biopsy to diagnose someone with CD. 

My dad was diagnosed with CD in 1991. It took them 5 years to figure out what was wrong with him, as it was not commonly known then like it is now. I was pretty little at the time so I don't remember much, but my mom was convinced she was going to lose him, he was so thin and weak and sick. Makes you think about all the past relatives who died early from "stomach issues" and things like that, when they probably just had CD. 

My aunt (dad's sister) was diagnosed with CD about 2 or 3 years ago. 

I myself have never been tested for it. My little brother was tested, and he did not have the genes for it. Since pregnancy is one of the biggest trigger factors, I'll be interested to see if I develop CD when my husband and I decide to have a family (provided I carry the genes). 

I guess you could say I have a "sore spot" against those who _choose_ to eat a gluten free diet, than for those with CD who are medically forced to. Nowadays its not as big of a deal as more and more companies are making gluten free foods, but I remember all the days with my dad in years past. Us kids would have cookies and cake and goodies to eat, and he could never have any of it. And for a long while, even noodles. We'd make separate food for us, and we'd make separate food for him. And we sampled it --- it never tasted as near as good as the real thing. As a child, I always felt sad that he couldn't eat the "good stuff" like us. Again, there's a ton more things available now than there were 20 years ago, and quite tasty stuff too, but it still rubs me the wrong way from those past experiences. Eat your gluten and enjoy it too, if you can!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

beau159 said:


> My dad was diagnosed with CD in 1991. It took them 5 years to figure out what was wrong with him, as it was not commonly known then like it is now.


My Grandma was diagnosed in the early '90's as well and everyone was like "huh, what on earth is THAT!?". She went to 15+ doctors before the Mayo Clinic finally diagnosed her. 

There were basically zero pre-packaged gluten-free foods. She basically changed to a plain meat and veggie diet for the rest of her life. Foods started being available but they were AWFUL! I distinctly remember a birthday cake that tasted like stale cardboard with the consistency of extremely gritty cornbread. 

Nowadays, gluten-free food is pretty darn tasty. My sister is an active Celiac so I've had plenty while visiting her since it's a PIA to make multiple meals. I personally am happy that all sorts of people choose to eat gluten-free for whatever reason. The more people that choose to and want gluten-free foods, the more reasons that companies have to develop and sell products that cater to that market and actually taste good!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

beau159 said:


> I guess you could say I have a "sore spot" against those who _choose_ to eat a gluten free diet, than for those with CD who are medically forced to. Nowadays its not as big of a deal as more and more companies are making gluten free foods, but I remember all the days with my dad in years past. Us kids would have cookies and cake and goodies to eat, and he could never have any of it. And for a long while, even noodles. We'd make separate food for us, and we'd make separate food for him. And we sampled it --- it never tasted as near as good as the real thing. As a child, I always felt sad that he couldn't eat the "good stuff" like us. Again, there's a ton more things available now than there were 20 years ago, and quite tasty stuff too, but it still rubs me the wrong way from those past experiences. Eat your gluten and enjoy it too, if you can!


I have a hard time with the "fad dieters" because I believe it keeps the prices of gluten free stuff super high. 

I guess I don't have an issue with those who don't have an official diagnosis that are trying to see if a Gfree diet will help them out, or even those who feel eating Gfree will help their health (holistic chiros recommend cutting out gluten a lot). What I DO take issue with is people who CHOOSE not to eat certain things comparing themselves to people who have autoimmune disorders like Celiac as if it's the same thing.

I had a hard time at work at first because people were always bringing in yummy looking things like bakery goodies, homemade bars, etc. My coworker would say things like, "You and I CAN'T eat it." Yes, I do think it's wonderful that you're doing Weight Watchers and counting calories, but you being on a diet is NOT the same thing as me having Celiac Disease. You might gain a few pounds if you eat that doughnut but my body will reject it and begin attacking itself. 

I tried to tell myself she was probably just being nice and trying to make it so I didn't feel like an outsider... but in reality she was the kind of person who, if you had a medical condition, she had a WORSE medical condition. Sort of an attention seeking thing, I guess.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I have a hard time with the "fad dieters" because I believe it keeps the prices of gluten free stuff super high.
> 
> I guess I don't have an issue with those who don't have an official diagnosis that are trying to see if a Gfree diet will help them out, or even those who feel eating Gfree will help their health (holistic chiros recommend cutting out gluten a lot). What I DO take issue with is people who CHOOSE not to eat certain things comparing themselves to people who have autoimmune disorders like Celiac as if it's the same thing.
> 
> ...


No, the MORE people that eat gluten-free for whatever reason, the more that companies sell, the lower prices will go. Prices do not go up when the mass market wants an item, they go down as it's cheaper to manufacture in large quantities than just a few thousand. Gluten-free is pricey because it's a small, specialized market. If the whole US went gluten-free, the prices would end up nearly the equivalent of the current gluten items. 

Not being able to eat something yummy sucks, I get that. I can't have dairy and am supposed to eat a low fiber diet... if my celiac starts up, I'm not sure there's much left I CAN eat. :?

Ya know, saying out loud "I can't eat that" may be what gives her the will power to not rush over and eat 6 doughnuts. My BIL lost 300lbs and he let us know what he "couldn't" eat. He tried for years to lose weight and "I shouldn't eat that" didn't give him the results of "I CAN'T eat that" or the rest of us going "oh here, I made you xxx since you CAN'T eat that fat-filled, calorie-laden dessert".


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's the crockpot recipe site. This link takes you to her alphabetical list of recipes.

A Year of Slow Cooking: Alphabetical Listing of Recipes

I encourage you to look around on her site. Tons of great info! Her recipes are delicious and have reviews based on what the adults thought and what the kids thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

